# I smiled to my crush, and she smiled back!



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't even know if I should make the next move, or what...


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Ugh, P.E. dancing, I still have flashbacks.

Have you ever talked to her or exchanged words before? Maybe do that, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Haunty said:


> Ugh, P.E. dancing, I still have flashbacks.
> 
> Have you ever talked to her or exchanged words before? Maybe do that, but I'm not sure how.


LOL I wish I could, but she's always surrounded by her friends, and when I do catch her alone, that's usually in the crowded, noisy hallways which are usually very cramped and fast moving, so I don't know if that would work... and plus, as much as her smile gave me self-esteem, I still have SA over talking to her directly... :um:eyes


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

GoingTheDistance said:


> and plus, as much as her smile gave me self-esteem, I still have SA over talking to her directly... :um:eyes


Then what about talking to her virtual? Do you have her number or fb account?


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Then what about talking to her virtual? Do you have her number or fb account?


I wish, but I don't. I do happen to know some of her friends in my classes, but they might be creeped out if I asked. That part of the story really sucks because I really want to get to know her, but my SA is stopping me. Anybody else think I'm too young and inexperienced for dating yet? I'm only 14 by the way.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward.

Sorry...I just had to. 

Congrats on being confident enough to smile at your crush. I wouldn't do that. Based from past experiences, all of my crushes were disgusted when they found out I liked them. :/ Oh well. That was a long *** time ago and I'm doing well.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Farideh said:


> It ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward.
> 
> Sorry...I just had to.
> 
> Congrats on being confident enough to smile at your crush. I wouldn't do that. Based from past experiences, all of my crushes were disgusted when they found out I liked them. :/ Oh well. That was a long *** time ago and I'm doing well.


The moment she smiled back, my mind was like, *"Yo Adrian! I diiiid it!" *(Had to include that, too)

Yeah, the most amazing part of it was how it gave me courage to do stuff throughout the day at school that I wouldn't normally do. That was a huge step for me in terms of stepping out of my comfort zone. 0


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Damn, 14 years old. You brave mofo!

When I was 14, I was so shy, I was busy with keeping all the attention from girls AWAY.
There even was a girl that wanted to hook up with me. She wanted my number and I gave it to her. But she sent me love messages, what really creeped me out. She didn't understand why I refused her and made fun of me in class because of that. I was terribly shy that time.

You have a good and healthy life in front of you. Many boys in your age are shy, especially when it comes to girls.

Well, you should definitely try to get her number or her fb account, when you catch her alone. If this isn't possible, you should ask one of her classmates or friends.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Damn, 14 years old. You brave mofo!
> 
> When I was 14, I was so shy, I was busy with keeping all the attention from girls AWAY.
> There even was a girl that wanted to hook up with me. She wanted my number and I gave it to her. But she sent me love messages, what really creeped me out. She didn't understand why I refused her and made fun of me in class because of that. I was terribly shy that time.
> ...


I'll take that as a compliment lol thanks :laugh:

Your story made me think of something :idea... maybe sending her a note would be more appropriate because I could avoid the awkward talking situation stuff... then again, I don't think she knows me very well, so I wouldn't know how to word the letter without sounding creepy...


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

GoingTheDistance said:


> Your story made me think of something :idea... maybe sending her a note would be more appropriate because I could avoid the awkward talking situation stuff... then again, I don't think she knows me very well, so I wouldn't know how to word the letter without sounding creepy...


That's a very good idea. Just take you time to write it and don't sound too intrusive.

Good luck, bro. I think there's a big chance of succeeding for you.
Girls like courageous men that make the first step.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

GoingTheDistance said:


> I wish, but I don't. I do happen to know some of her friends in my classes, but they might be creeped out if I asked. That part of the story really sucks because I really want to get to know her, but my SA is stopping me. Anybody else think I'm too young and inexperienced for dating yet? I'm only 14 by the way.


I think it's better to go all out now while you have an excuse to be inexperienced with dating. It's all pretty informal at that age anyway. After high school none of this will matter, you can pretend it never even happened if you want (like I do). So you can fail and fail hard and keep trying.
I don't know how you can get past the SA, but the smile thing was a good start. If you ever get an opportunity to talk to her that would be good, if not, go for the note thing.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> That's a very good idea. Just take you time to write it and don't sound too intrusive.
> 
> Good luck, bro. I think there's a big chance of succeeding for you.
> Girls like courageous men that make the first step.





Haunty said:


> I think it's better to go all out now while you have an excuse to be inexperienced with dating. It's all pretty informal at that age anyway. After high school none of this will matter, you can pretend it never even happened if you want (like I do). So you can fail and fail hard and keep trying.
> I don't know how you can get past the SA, but the smile thing was a good start. If you ever get an opportunity to talk to her that would be good, if not, go for the note thing.


Thank you guys so much. I just might "go for it" now :wink2:


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

GoingTheDistance said:


> Thank you guys so much. I just might "go for it" now :wink2:


Break the ice, dude


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Break the ice, dude


OMG that was hilariously well-planned! Made my day! :laugh:

Rocky forever.


----------

